# Two things that pertain to the office of a teacher (Thomas Aquinas)



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 26, 2022)

There are two things that pertain to the office of a teacher: to instruct the devout or sincere, and to repel opponents.

Thomas Aquinas, _Super Evangelium S. Ioannis Lectura _(1270-72), C8.L1.n1118.9.

N.B. This comment sounds very similar to a famous John Calvin quote.


----------

